# I'm the man!



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Just wanted to declare to my friends on here that I've just started being able to steam milk...... WHILST PULLING A SHOT!

I'm clearly a professional and should change career immediately.

Anyone got any WBC forms I can fill in!?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Man that is some advanced s*** right there.

I'm happy enough to be able to pull a decent shot


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

And the multi-tasking award goes to . . . drum roll please . . . Kennyboy993!

Oh WOW! Well done you! We may need pics, video evidence even, before we send you your winnings!!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

kennyboy993 said:


> Just wanted to declare to my friends on here that I've just started being able to steam milk...... WHILST PULLING A SHOT!
> 
> I'm clearly a professional and should change career immediately.
> 
> Anyone got any WBC forms I can fill in!?


Try doing that on a lever machine and I'll be impressed ?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Man that is some advanced s*** right there.
> 
> I'm happy enough to be able to pull a decent shot


ha ha erm.... so am I!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

MildredM said:


> And the multi-tasking award goes to . . . drum roll please . . . Kennyboy993!
> 
> Oh WOW! Well done you! We may need pics, video evidence even, before we send you your winnings!!


ha ha I'll just get off my barista champion stool, roll my eyes at a few people, recommend a single origin bean from a remote farm I know the owner of - and then fill my grinder with some commodity decaf blend like I did this morning!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

kennyboy993 said:


> Just wanted to declare to my friends on here that I've just started being able to steam milk...... WHILST PULLING A SHOT!


Give that man a cigar!



fatboyslim said:


> Try doing that on a lever machine and I'll be impressed ?


Oh c'mon, what could be easier? Try doing two aeropresses at once with a backlog of drip, two flat whites and a hot chocolate while some 3 years old is demolishing the flowers and trying to grab a cookie from a glass jar


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Stanic said:


> Give that man a cigar!
> 
> Oh c'mon, what could be easier? Try doing two aeropresses at once with a backlog of drip, two flat whites and a hot chocolate while some 3 years old is demolishing the flowers and trying to grab a cookie from a glass jar


You had to go and steal my thunder didn't you stanic


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> Try doing that on a lever machine and I'll be impressed


Ah - you don't read that on the 'pumps vs levers' debates do you ;-)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Try doing that on a lever machine and I'll be impressed


Dodddle on a proper lever


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ah - you don't read that on the 'pumps vs levers' debates do you ;-)


No, I was just picturing myself trying to operate my la pavoni whilst also steaming milk at the same time. I'd end up spraying torrents of hot milk into my eyes no doubt.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

A proper lever, that's different then









When I first tried frothing with the XLVI machine I've got milk in my eyes too


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> You had to go and steal my thunder didn't you stanic


 @Stanic to be fair he did say try to....

He never said he can.

Unlike you, the breacher of the no man can multi-task rule. I bow down my friend


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

haha in the end I did manage except for the kid..there were flower bits everywhere..luckily not pieces of broken glass though


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Kenny, Kenny

OMG OMG

I did this too. Steamed and extracted. At. The. Same. Time!

Like you I am now considering opening my own chain/training facility to enable others to be able to do the same.

I'm choosing to ignore the result (it's all about the process anyway):


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Kenny, Kenny
> 
> OMG OMG
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha wbc 2018 here we come mate!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

kennyboy993 said:


> Ha ha ha wbc 2018 here we come mate!


At our advanced level they probably want us to just watch, you know to be fair on the other contestants, obviously.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I can't compete. I do not have hairy legs for a start


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I can't comepete. I do not have hairy legs for a start


I so nearly:

A) cropped them out

B) Commented and asked people to excuse them

But I told myself no, the forum is a welcoming place for all. Hairy legs or not, plus there's bound to be at least one member that would welcome hairy legs with coffee


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

N.b just be grateful my feet were cropped. No large toenail on either foot (plus they are also a bit hairy - embarrassed face)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I can't comepete. I do not have hairy legs for a start


How do we know?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> How do we know?


I knew there'd be one

















You will have to take my word for it! It's rare my legs come out in public!


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

kennyboy993 said:


> Just wanted to declare to my friends on here that I've just started being able to steam milk...... WHILST PULLING A SHOT!
> 
> I'm clearly a professional and should change career immediately.
> 
> Anyone got any WBC forms I can fill in!?


Dependant on the machine you have 25/30 seconds should be enough time to steam for a flat white


----------

